

Internal cloud's big test: Amazon vs. Cloudera - vladocar
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17939_109-10212473-2.html?part=rss&tag=feed&subj=Webware

======
moe
_What makes the Amazon offering so groundbreaking (and it will prove to be
historic, in my opinion) is that it is now possible for anyone with a need to
analyze large data sets to do so simply for the cost of data storage plus
processing time._

The only "historic" part about that statement is the amount of kool-aid that
the author must have smoked...

